

List of dates predicted for apocalyptic events - neya
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events

======
georgemcbay
I admire the stick-to-it-ness of the people who have multiple predictions on
the list.

Hal Lindsey, Pat Robertson, Ronald Weinland, Hon-Ming Chen, et al.. Shine on
you crazy diamonds!

~~~
nmridul
Made the tables sortable. Makes it easy to see who made multiple failed
predictions..

------
bluedanieru
Hmmm, some of these are likely to prove to be correct (the last three).

